# Ohio Bee Box Company



## mcon672 (Mar 5, 2015)

All I can say is wow. Great place to do business. Someone on here, I think J W Carlson, mentioned them in a thread and I checked them out. Prices are fantastic. I put an order in for 3 double deep complete hives, with screened bottom boards, 60 frames with acorn foundation, telescopic cover, assembled and wax dipped on Tuesday. The total was $320. My buddy put an order in on Wednesday. I live about three hours away and decided to just pick up the orders and take wife to Amish country on way back. I told them I would be there today between 11 and 12. I got there at 10:45 and they had both of our orders stacked up out front waiting on us. Workmanship is top notch. Friendly, polite service. Great product, price, and service. They did exactly what they said they would and had our orders ready in a very short time. I would definitely recommend this company. I just got done moving bees out of traps and i tonthe new hives. They look great.
http://theohiobeeboxcompany.com


----------



## allniter (Aug 22, 2011)

can U put a address on here thanks


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Ohio Bee Box has an ad in the right hand panel of this very page. 



... here is a direct link to their contact info ...
http://theohiobeeboxcompany.com/contact/


----------



## sakalmon (Feb 20, 2017)

Just curious how long did it take them to ship your order? I placed two orders on 2/24 and havnt heard anything. They have not replied to email and wont answer the phone. They charged my card should I worry?


----------



## The Honey Householder (Nov 14, 2008)

I just pickup a small order of 100 deeps, and the place was busy. My order was sitting on the dock waiting for me. In and out in no time flat. Justin ROCKS!!!! 

Might try texting. I text my orders in and hear back within a day or so.


----------



## nediver (May 26, 2013)

sakalmon said:


> Just curious how long did it take them to ship your order? I placed two orders on 2/24 and havnt heard anything. They have not replied to email and wont answer the phone. They charged my card should I worry?


I ordered and it took a little while. They were great on communication. I assume it's there busy time of year.


----------



## mike17l (Jun 22, 2012)

I ordered a pallet of mediums during the middle of december. Received them at the end of January. No issues at all for me, just boiled down to the busy time for them. Would do business with Justin @ the Ohio Bee Box Company again.


----------



## Chester5731 (Jan 11, 2016)

I ordered from him last year and all went well. I placed an order this year and it was less than desirable. The mediums have a gap on two sides on the bottom like the finger joints are off a bit. The website said I would receive an invoice by email. I never received an invoice. Not the best experience but not the worst I have ever had either.


----------



## WilliamsHoneyBees (Feb 17, 2010)

I also ordered several hundred boxes this winter and told him to take his time. They have been slammed cutting boxes. His boxes go together great!


----------



## R_V (Aug 20, 2016)

Chester5731 said:


> I ordered from him last year and all went well. I placed an order this year and it was less than desirable. The mediums have a gap on two sides on the bottom like the finger joints are off a bit. ....


I bought several mediums. some have the gap, some don't. I guess it depends on who's running the saw.


----------



## WilliamsHoneyBees (Feb 17, 2010)

That gap is for your hive tool! haha


----------



## Chester5731 (Jan 11, 2016)

Never thought of that. Just need to look for the positive side.


----------



## Brad Bee (Apr 15, 2013)

I've never bought one item from them. I've tried, but I can't get them to return a phone call, nor an email. I sent an email early LAST week and have gotten no response. I've called before and left messages, last week I just called a couple times and hung up when the phone went to voicemail.

I don't care how busy people are, I don't care what time of year it is, that is unexcusable. 

I own a business myself. Chaos and time crunches are the norm for me. I very often don't have time to take calls from customers. At the end of each day, I compile my phone call notes, sit down and call every one of them back. Whether it takes and hour or three hours, they all get called. I don't hold the people I buy products from at a higher standard than I do myself, but I do hold them to the same standard. 

Customer service is equally as important as quality of product. One is no good without the other.


----------



## Groundhwg (Jan 28, 2016)

Have dealt with them several times in the past two years. Service has been outstanding, every time shipping has been made no later than the second day after placing an order and has never been more than 4 days from shipping to the order being in my carport. Free shipping on orders over $100 and prices on all I have bought was less than Mann Lake. Wish they carried more items.


----------

